# Horrorfest



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I want to go see this. I'll let the site speak for itself. So far, there isn't a theater nearby, but damn if I won't be purchasing tickets when they go on sale to something that is in the neighborhood.

http://www.horrorfestonline.com/


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

I saw this advertised last night while watching tv. Thanx for the link Sin. I just checked if it will be showing in my area. I did come up with a movie theater only 15 minutes away. Definitely going to go to see at least one of them.


----------



## incubus0 (Oct 13, 2006)

I hope they get some venues in Massachusetts.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> So far, there isn't a theater nearby, but damn if I won't be purchasing tickets when they go on sale to something that is in the neighborhood.


What to you mean?!? It'll be shown at Highlands Ranch 24! 
WOOO FREAKIN HOOOOO!


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

Forgive me for not being up to speed on this area still, Haunti. I just looked up the theaters in the phone book and didn't see it, but now that I know...


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Sinister said:


> Forgive me for not being up to speed on this area still, Haunti. I just looked up the theaters in the phone book and didn't see it, but now that I know...


HAHAHA I realized that you don't know the area after I said it. Apologies....


----------



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

'Tis okay. Just an oversight, no need for an apology.  We all gotta head to this now that we know.


----------



## writer93 (Aug 29, 2006)

I saw this advertised, looks great!


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

I've had people tell me about this but I'm not finding locations on the site.


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

Hopefully they'll a theater near me. SWMBO and I have been watching these ads with anticipation.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

johnnythunder said:


> I've had people tell me about this but I'm not finding locations on the site.


There is one in Philadelphia at the Cinemark Tinseltown 17. Also, if you don't mind coming over the bridge into NJ, it's playing at the Cherry Hill 24 on Route 38.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Hey, thanks DW! I missed both of those.


----------

